# What Dx code to use for Delivery of Placenta?



## jhopkins1510 (Sep 6, 2013)

Our OB patient delivered at home (not planned). She presented to the hospital for delivery of the placenta--which our providers performed. I know to bill 59414 for the delivery of the placenta, but what diagnosis should I use in conjunction with that procedure?
Thanks!!


----------



## creativecoworker (Sep 6, 2013)

Question - what dx is listed in the delivery summary?  If it is precipitate labor/delivery, then I would use 661.31.  This would explain why the delivery is not being billed and only the placenta charge is.

Was an epistomy repair done too?  You could use the perineal laceration codes, 664.01 to 664.9.

If any other delivery was listed, I would use that dx.


----------

